# retrofitting rns315 into mkv rabbit



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

installed radio...looking to find out if anyone has info or expirence with this retro fit installed radio...unit is functional...navagation is function...beside the fact it clearly doesn't know where the vehicle is geographically...000-051-502-f aerial part mounts to dash...is this all I need?


----------



## DRGTI02 (Oct 12, 2011)

I did the same on my 08 Fui and at first it didn't know ever it was, but them I unplugged it repluggef it back up , powered it up and after a couple of seconds it found itself. Hope this helps


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You are talking about Positioning sensor (Compas) ?


----------

